# Annual system overhaul - pics



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

So the time has come to change it up a lil for no reason at all. 

I actually wanted to try something besides the dayton rs180s I have now for the sole reason that I have rs180s and all rs speakers in my HT. 










So I picked up a set of these Polk sr mids from lexnbimmer of this board. They intrigued me reading about them and all the technogarble/research polk does. Theyre very shallow and well consructed. Suprisingly light.

I came across some of my favorite tweeters from the older days, the Polk mm3000 trilaminate dome. I will give them a try for a while and see if I prefer the ti elite tweets or the polks.

And I got a BNIB PG Ti 10. Purchased for meeting the needs of my system and working well in a .75-1cuft ported box at 28 hz. 36 mm of xmax doesnt hurt either.

And the monitor1 70.4 and 120.2 that I refinished in Hammered black. The rack wasfinished with bedliner. When you mist spray bedliner, it gives it a different finish. More flat finish and even and it doesnt feel like bedliner. 

I did the first step today and installed my amp rack that I had to modify from when I uninstalled my velocitys.










I used the 90 degree gold dayton rca adapters to keep withthe gold theme of the monitors and will eventually use a gold rca for the other amp as Ill be instaling a basscube as well.

Made a temporary sealed box about .75 cuft. Round over and finished in speckled paint. The ti is loving it right now and the output is very suprising. Loud and clearer and blends well with midbass. Plays very low in the oversized enclosure. Sounds way better than the ed 11k that was in it before.










Im giving it to my friend with the ed sub after I build my ported box in the opposite corner of the trunk from the amps. 










Thats it for now. Later will be deadening the doors and trunk better, front stage and enclosure. Maybe get rid of the prs as I have a very quiet whine that you cant hear when music is on, but it annoys me especially when radio is off or low.

So far Im happy with the amps and the ti is very impressive, Ill let it break in before giving a full review.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

So clean!

The MM3065's were my first comps and the tweeter was very advanced for it's time. Can't wait for your impression of them teamed up with the modern Polk midbass.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I had an MK 4.70 a few year ago and loved it, hopefully they work out well for you.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, so far the monitors sound like my old zapco studio 150s. Not suprising. 

Its odd though for an amp thats rated for 70x4 rms to only have a 30 amp fuse. My zapco 150s were 75x2 and has a 30 amp fuse. Im pretty sure they just give out rated power and that it. It sounds great though and its enough power for the daytons and the polks which need less power and are more efficient.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

wow nice find i loved those tweeters back then


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I see the tweeters made it intact. Cool!


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

That sub sounds way better than the one I'm currently running in about the same size box, eh? What's the impedance on that thing?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mfenske said:


> I see the tweeters made it intact. Cool!


Yes, thanks alot. Packaging was good and excessive.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ludemandan said:


> That sub sounds way better than the one I'm currently running in about the same size box, eh? What's the impedance on that thing?


Single 4 ohm


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, this just changed my sub options

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290106002664

Its funny, I had these subs and the polk tweeters in my high school system. I gotta stop living in the past.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

i thought you preffered the velocity to the monitors


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I do. But the two blaus were pulling way too much current for my whimpy 90 amp alternator. I sold em to avoid having to upgrade my alt and went with a lower powered system.


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Must say those Soundstream subs rocked. Many years ago I owned both the 10" and 12" and then when the Exacts came out I upgraded. Unfortunately I sold the car w/ the subs and till this day I regret it. Man I wish SS today was as good as back then.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> I do. But the two blaus were pulling way too much current for my whimpy 90 amp alternator. I sold em to avoid having to upgrade my alt and went with a lower powered system.



No way. I have a 90 amp in my Passat and it handles a bridged 4150XXK and bridged 2500XXK and a 4050XXK just fine.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I was getting really bad dimming, and when listening loud when parked the car would feel like it was going to stall out. The 4100 pulls 48 amps at rms power and the 600 pulls 56. Together with ac and lights it was like my head and dash lights were going on and off with the bass hits. It was very annoying and it couldnt be good for my electrical system. Had the same problem with a Fultron Belle before getting the blaus.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That output will jump when you port it...mine's tuned around 34/35hz and still sounds clean....Sorry I forgot to get back w/you but I must have deleted the PG tech info....I have the spec sheet still but they recommend tuning around 40hz 

The general consensus seems to be ported at around 1.1cf gross and 28-32hz for best blend of SQ and output....I may throw mine back in the trunk just to fool around some...

Jeremy


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just as an update. Im not very impressed with the polk mids. Compared to the dayton rs-180, the polks lack the midbass output and some detail. However,they can play very high (past 3 k) with little breakup allowing almost any tweeter to be used. Vocals are a little more clear and seems to have a more neutral sound which I relate to the treated paper cone. Upper midrange was not the rs180s forte but its the only area where the polks are superior. My opinion, not worth price of admission unless you need a shallow driver than can play high. 

Havent put in the polk tweets yet but since I took out the blaus and put in the monitors, the system hasnt sounded as good. I need to take some time to tune. These amps seem very fragile and easy to clip. I have the gains pretty much all the way down since the whine and some midbass clipping. Sounds ok but not overly happy as of yet. I now have alternator whine and nothing was changed since changing amps. Same ground, same rcas, everything.

EDIT A WEEK LATER:

The polk 6500s sound a lot better now since theyre broken in and tuned properly.They seem snappier than the rs180s. The midbass output is about the same as the rs180 but the polks seem faster and just sound great when you got a nice clear bass drum. Midrange is very clear and superior to the daytons. It took me some time to get used to them, they are dramaticly different speakers than the daytons.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Very clean install so far. Me likes. 

What really impresses me, however, is that you are going to be giving your friend that box and the ed sub. 

Class.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Got to do some work to my enclosure today. Unfortunatly my plans have changed. I do not have enough room for a port and I have to go sealed. So I will not be using the PG ti sub ported and using a 12 sealed instead.

My big ass awkward box at 1.7 ported needed to be cut down to size. Takes up too much room.










I want it to stick out about as much as my amps (the least possible) and with packing peanuts I got somewhere between 1.1 - 1.25 cf sealed. Should work fine with a number of subs.

Snip snip










Trace trace










and cut, elmers ultimate glue and airstaples and set aside.










Thats all I got to do today. Gotta wait 12 hours for the glue to expand and cure completely. Next weekend Ill sand, roundover and finish the box. Imma use the same bedliner as the amp mount.

Now, I have to decide, once again on a 12" sub, sealed in about 1 cuft thats good with 360 watts at 4 ohms.


Also anyone want to buy the PG TI 10? Great sub.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I do. But the two blaus were pulling way too much current for my whimpy 90 amp alternator. I sold em to avoid having to upgrade my alt and went with a lower powered system.


Crazy. I have an 80 amp alt and am pulling 1300 watts of A/B power with no diming at all.  

Did you do the Big 3 at least? Or any additional grounding in the engine compartment?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Got to do some work to my enclosure today. Unfortunatly my plans have changed. I do not have enough room for a port and I have to go sealed. So I will not be using the PG ti sub ported and using a 12 sealed instead.
> 
> My big ass awkward box at 1.7 ported needed to be cut down to size. Takes up too much room.
> 
> ...




price, pics, and enclosure specs.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> price, pics, and enclosure specs.


There's pics on the front page but if you want more I can do that.

Id like 135 + shipping since I paid 175 + shipping.

Specs here

ftp://208.187.38.55/Phoenix_Gold/Manuals/Speakers/Titanium/Titanium_Subwoofers_manual.pdf

Sealed .5/ ported 1 cuft.

On another note, I installed the Polk mm3000 tweeters and they sound as sweet as I remember, actually even better since theyre now active. Its getting better.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Crazy. I have an 80 amp alt and am pulling 1300 watts of A/B power with no diming at all.
> 
> Did you do the Big 3 at least? Or any additional grounding in the engine compartment?


Yes I did, the big three did absolutly nothing considdering my stock wiring was 6 guage which is fine for a run that short. And I ran a nice clean ground with 2 guage.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Yes I did, the big three did absolutly nothing considdering my stock wiring was 6 guage which is fine for a run that short. And I ran a nice clean ground with 2 guage.


I can't understand why you were having problems then. I don't get any dimming at all.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add that the mm3000 are amazing tweeters. Theyre like a soft metal dome made out of the same stuff the terminator was made of. They have the dynamics of a metal dome but dont get harsh at all. I like them a lot matched with the sr6500 mids.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Finished routing and sanding. Some sealer and two coats of bedliner. Ill let dry overnight, sand a litte then do a mist layer.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

what kind of liner stuff are you using?...and where can I get it?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Dupli-color truck bedliner spray. Any rs strauss, pep boys, autozone or wallmart.

Its also a waterproof sealant and sound deadener.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it a spray can or a roll on system?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Dupli-color truck bedliner *spray*


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I also finished these in bedliner but It's also paintable so I painted glossy black on the sides. 










Edit- yes its a spray.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

azngotskills said:


>


one of these days when I learn to read......


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

It looks like this 










hi


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

plastic wrapping you cabinets up?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Not till fall. But feast your eyes on the deathingly toxic paint booth/kitchen.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL my Wife would kick my fukn ass........she gets pissed when I spray or resin in the garage......guess that is not too bad until you have pics of you pulling a car in there to get it painted.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL...haha .....i really like how your install is coming along. Keep up the good work!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Also figured Id add a couple pics of the xls. Very basic cone. As basic as can be. But the copper is and interesting design makes me look foward to tomorrow.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah my girl is trying to hint at my messiness. She got me this










and that self cleaning shower thing for my birthday.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL a cardboard box....lol she went all out.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL a cardboard box....lol she went all out.


It came in a red gift bag. Nothing like a gift of cleaning supplies.....and a scented candle


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok finished off the trunk. Excuse the shadow, I ran out of batteries before I realized they turned out like this.



















Very happy with the result. Very laid back and low on the flashiness. The xls sounds great but the output is a lil lower than I am used to probably due to having 1/3 the power than my previous setup. Very easy to blend, fast on quick hits and very smooth and enxtended low end with the critically damped box.

Next up is the front stage. I love these Polk MM3000 tweets. Very interesting dome. Its soft but metallic, does not dent.



















They match very well with the Polk sr6500










And as you can see I have a bunch of deadening to do. Currently just the outside panel is deadened. I got some of that cascade spray on deadener from PE when I had to reach $100 and Ill see how that works.


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Watcha going to do with that Soundstream Ref 10R sub?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Sell it I guess. I have to get rid of a bunch of stuff. I have a post in the fs thread with it.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks Good , if you are into that kind of stuff. 

Does Monitor not make a big woofer amplifier?

also what is the RMS on that PG TI 10"


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Looks Good , if you are into that kind of stuff.
> 
> Does Monitor not make a big woofer amplifier?
> 
> also what is the RMS on that PG TI 10"


The 2.120 is the most powerful amp Monitor1 makes. 120x2 and 360x1 @ 4 ohms. The xls is 8 ohms but actually has a response of a 5 ohm sub so it should be getting around 300.

The ti is 450 rms

Manuel here

ftp://208.187.38.55/Phoenix_Gold/Manuals/Speakers/Titanium/Titanium_Subwoofers_manual.pdf

Its a really nice sub. Astheticly, the cone is like art. Build quality is very nice.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> And the monitor1 70.4 and 120.2 that I refinished in Hammered black. The rack wasfinished with bedliner. When you mist spray bedliner, it gives it a different finish. More flat finish and even and it doesnt feel like bedliner.


What hammertone paint did you use on these? I'm considering refinishing my Mobile ES amps in black (since they're about 7/10 condition) and that would match my color scheme.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

JayinMI said:


> What hammertone paint did you use on these? I'm considering refinishing my Mobile ES amps in black (since they're about 7/10 condition) and that would match my color scheme.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


You do realize that this thread is from 7 years ago, right?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep. Tyroneshoes commented on my build yesterday, and I looked up some of his past work and caught this. He's still active on the board, so I'm confident he'll see this.

Jay


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

i dont remember. the one that looked the most black

but about refinishing es amps










http://www.caraudio.com/forums/ampl...ony-mobile-es-7547-4-channel-power-house.html


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. That looks awesome.

Jay


----------

